# What song are you obsessed with right now?



## Flumes (Feb 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Beardo (Feb 3, 2015)

Step One, History or Wrong Guys, Raise you up/Just be, Hold me in your Heart, all from Kinky Boots


----------



## tokkio (Feb 3, 2015)

right now, I can't stop listening to Samurai Champloo's OST eheh I love nujabes D:


----------



## penguins (Feb 3, 2015)

bound 2 by kanye west
don't hate  
but also heart skipped a beat by the xx


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 3, 2015)

I think its hilarious but I've had Back In Black by acdc stuck in my head for like 3 months and idk what to do about it


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 3, 2015)

The Digimon Adventure OST.


----------



## unintentional (Feb 3, 2015)

The Beer and 12/26 (both by Kimya Dawson)


----------



## Temari (Feb 3, 2015)

Echo by Gumi and Tiny by How Merry Marry.

ONE OK ROCK is pretty good too.


----------



## kassie (Feb 3, 2015)

Waiting game // Banks


Spoiler:


----------



## Beardo (Feb 3, 2015)

Saint_Jimmy said:


> The Beer and 12/26 (both by Kimya Dawson)


I love The Beer


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Feb 3, 2015)

Unpack Your Heart by Phillip Phillips.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myHWD6Pch8U


----------



## Marii (Feb 3, 2015)

Riptide by Vance Joy, lol


----------



## Aradai (Feb 3, 2015)

candlelight by relient k.
mfw ur friend shows u ur favorite song


----------



## Keitara (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely Complex Ending 2.     Love that one so much right now.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 3, 2015)

The Beginning by One Ok Rock and Wolves by Mallory Knox


----------



## Cazqui (Feb 3, 2015)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGjdBKKymDM


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Feb 3, 2015)

somewhere else

and sylvia paths


----------



## Mango (Feb 4, 2015)

streaming hearts and any cover of it


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 4, 2015)

anything from proximity :0


----------



## tokkio (Feb 4, 2015)

penguins said:


> bound 2 by kanye west
> don't hate
> but also heart skipped a beat by the xx



woohoo high five bro!!! can't stop listening to bound 2 too lmao (the uh huh honey is always stuck in my head)


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2015)

Lips are Moving - Meghan Trainor


----------



## unravel (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2015)

Shark move - My Life. One of the best oldies psych rock tracks


----------



## Goop (Feb 4, 2015)

Unfortunately I'm getting back into my nightcore days .____.
I'm obsessed with Angel With a Shotgun by The Cab, but the nightcore version


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 4, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Lips are Moving - Meghan Trainor



Literally same. And Thinking out loud - Ed Sheeran and Style - Taylor Swift (She's not my favorite but i love this song)


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 4, 2015)

The new one from Imagine Dragons, Shots ;;


----------



## n64king (Feb 4, 2015)

Journey to the Center of Your Heart - Donna Summer
idk why...

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh... no wait i do know why


----------



## Brackets (Feb 4, 2015)

omg one of my housemate's 22nd birthday is coming up so everyone keeps singing 22 by Taylor swift and it's always in my head :'(


----------



## EmmaFrost (Feb 4, 2015)

FourFiveSeconds by Rihanna/Kanye/Paul McCartney and Glory by John Legend/Common


----------



## Reenhard (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Pearls (Feb 4, 2015)

I like Bad Girls Club - Falling In Reverse. My friend showed me it a few days ago.


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 4, 2015)

rip my 3ds

The fact my 3DS broke a week after this video was released hit me even harder because I found it the night after


----------



## Feloreena (Feb 4, 2015)

Basement - Savant.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)

Two to Make it Right


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Feb 4, 2015)

"I'm A Ruin" and "Froot" by Marina and the diamonds and also "Young and Beautiful" by Lana


----------



## Improv (Feb 4, 2015)

young blood - the naked and famous


----------



## Eldin (Feb 4, 2015)

Rural Alberta Advantages whole album Mended with Gold

I just listen to the soundtrack on Youtube on repeat ;-;


----------



## samsquared (Feb 4, 2015)

That new Big Sean song featuring E-40 with the less than child-friendly title. :T


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Beardo (Feb 4, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


>



*ecstatic screech*


----------



## Miss Vanian (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Prabha (Feb 4, 2015)

Teloscope ~ Cage the elephant


----------



## talisheo (Feb 4, 2015)

Mein Herz Brennt by Rammstein


----------



## Heartcore (Feb 4, 2015)

IM A RUIN BY MARINA AND THE DIAMONDS IS SO GOOD OMG
also..
Hopelessly Devoted to You from Grease lmao
Outside by Calvin Harris ft Ellie Goulding


----------



## Brad (Feb 4, 2015)

Can't stop listening to this for some reason.


----------



## CR33P (Feb 5, 2015)

everybody here has different tastes of music


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 5, 2015)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> *snips video*



Did somebody say Stevie Nicks?


----------



## booshoe (Feb 5, 2015)

my friend showed me a SCANDAL's Harukaze, and I've been listening to it ever since. They sound soooo good! and look so good too! XD


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

world is mine, intense voice of hatsune miku, and rolling girl.
u_u


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 5, 2015)

I love this song and I love the video and I love her and I just... I have no words, it just gives me goosebumps.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2015)

my current looping forevers


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 5, 2015)

DJStarstryker said:


> Did somebody say Stevie Nicks?



Love both Stevie Nicks and Fleetwood Mac


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 6, 2015)

Childish Gambino - Sober and Telephone Ave


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2015)

Anything with Akiko Wada. Her voice is awesome and she does sing with a lot of emotion.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 6, 2015)

anything babymetal puts out


----------



## Roshan (Feb 6, 2015)

ya life's on the line


----------



## tokkio (Feb 6, 2015)

currently can't stop listening to empire ants by gorillaz


----------



## penguins (Feb 6, 2015)

firestone by kygo


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm totally obsessed with Seven Wonders (Stevie Nicks) and Leather and Lace. Stevie Nicks is a goddess. I love her music.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 6, 2015)

Blink 182- All the small things.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 6, 2015)

Bleed American by Jimmy Eat World.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 6, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Bleed American by Jimmy Eat World.



Just Watch The Fireworks is also from them right? I love that song.

Currently I`m in a Drift Away phase, its sang by various artists, but I prefer the Uncle Kracker version.


----------



## Joy (Feb 6, 2015)

This... is runing me *dances*


----------



## LailahBells (Feb 7, 2015)

Sia- Elastic Heart

I just can't get over it. I have it playing on loop for hours sometimes rofl


----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

no i am not going to see the movie~


----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2015)

Stargazer by Paloma Faith.


----------



## azukitan (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## doveling (Feb 7, 2015)

LailahBells said:


> Sia- Elastic Heart
> 
> I just can't get over it. I have it playing on loop for hours sometimes rofl



right?! its such as good song & the video is great
_shialabeouf_


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

just tried listening to kanye west's late registration album.. and its so good.... i've been listening to it since yesterday T__T


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 7, 2015)

Not sure if this is the actual name of the song, but I have the " gotta stay high all the time " song stuck in my head. I like it, but it's a sad song.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 7, 2015)

Reckless by You Me At Six
Go, go, go by Sleeping with Sirens
Kick me by Sleeping with sirens
King for a day by Pierce the veil ft. Kellin Quinn
Fourth of July by Fall out boy
Uma Thurman by Fall out boy


----------



## Cosmic Moonlight (Feb 7, 2015)

Ellie Goulding for life


----------



## milkyi (Feb 7, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcDHadJwnVc Megurine Luka the goddess song (Aka ballad of the goddess from skyward sword.)


----------



## earthquake (Feb 7, 2015)

damn so many weebs on the thread...

im obsessed with lost at sea by zedd mostly because i listened to it for the first time in a rly long time on thursday and now its like my fav again. and also because zedd. thats a pretty good reason i think i mean seriously hes my fav edm artist

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> Not sure if this is the actual name of the song, but I have the " gotta stay high all the time " song stuck in my head. I like it, but it's a sad song.



its called habits (stay high) and its by tove lo, who i think is doing pretty good in the music biz! ur a little late to the party since this was like everyone jam like 3 months ago but yeah tove lo has a unique voice and her music is kind of totally uncensored


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

I've just been listening to a lot of The Fratellis, Radical Face, and The Mountain Goats recently. I'm trying to tone it down so I don't overload on it and end up never wanting to listen to these bands again (which is what I did with a lot of classic rock bands unfortunately) but yeah.

Song stuck in my head right now is The Fratellis' "For The Girl"


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> I'm totally obsessed with Seven Wonders (Stevie Nicks) and Leather and Lace. Stevie Nicks is a goddess. I love her music.



omg I somehow only saw this just now. Stevie Nicks is indeed a goddess.


----------



## earthquake (Feb 7, 2015)

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> Childish Gambino - Sober and Telephone Ave



aaaaaa i love gambino and u have good taste... listen to sweatpants thats like my fav thing by him maybe


----------



## aliscka (Feb 7, 2015)

Best Friend - Foster the People

So addictive and bouncy and fun and yet mysterious and like awesome and yeah.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 7, 2015)

Ayumi Hamasaki's Memorial address song.. One of her best and very underrated songs and also one of a few modern artists I can stand

(Not a weeb been into Japanese/asian music for a long time)


----------



## Mignon (Feb 7, 2015)

I cannot stop listening to Mountain Song by Monsters and Men lately. The whole album, really, but that song I really love. ; u;


----------



## ThomasNLD (Feb 7, 2015)

Today (well it started yesterday) my obsession became a Dutch song, called "Als het vuur gedoofd is (komen de wolven)". It translates to "When the fire has been extinguished, the wolves will come."

Kinda means when you lose that internal flame (passion) doing the things you do, life will slowly start to lose its value to you.
Thats why I changed my avatar actually. 

Its scary when you are at a point in your life where you can find joy in the ever increasing drama in your life. 
So keep the fire lit, before it consumes you.
Its a song by Acda & De Munnik btw. I think they just refer to a midlife crisis (later resolved in a follow up song where the main character of the song is revived and finds redemption).

Not very interesting story if your not Dutch, but hey.... Can`t sleep.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't by Ed Sheeran. I keep listening to it on repeat.


----------



## samsquared (Feb 7, 2015)

THIS IS THAT ICE COLD
MICHELLE PFIEFFER 
THAT WHITE GOLD


----------



## Tasuot (Feb 7, 2015)

Lay Me Down - Sam Smith

He's seriously so inspiring and I love his voice. I can't compare to him, he's like a god. T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ooh, also Four Five Seconds - Rihanna, Kanye West, and Paul McCartney

Pretty good stuff if ya ask me


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Feb 7, 2015)

John Denver - Rocky Mountain High


----------



## tokkio (Feb 7, 2015)

born singer by j cole


----------



## samsquared (Feb 8, 2015)

THIS ONE'S FOR THEM HOOD GIRLS
THEM GOOD GIRLS
STRAIGHT MASTERPIECES


----------



## RiceBunny (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2015)

style - tay swift
wildest dreams - tay swift
title - megan tranior 
sugar - maroon 5


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

Judy Collins' Hey Nelly Nelly.

Brilliant storytelling and gurl she had a voice..


----------



## loreiid (Feb 8, 2015)

(BODY ELECTRIC BY LANA DEL REY HAS BEEN STUCK IN MY HEAD HELP)

Endless winter -doldrums
From Time - Drake
Pretty on the Inside - Hole
Cherry Bomb - The Runaways

and the band Explosions In The Sky


----------



## gardenprince (Feb 18, 2015)

Right now? "I said" By Matt and Kim c:


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

This! I have been following her since he was about 11 so I'm pretty excited about her officially releasing music


----------



## Fawning (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't stop listening to this


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 18, 2015)

"Uma Thurman" by Fall Out Boy


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

uptown funk has such a neat beat its GREAT


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 18, 2015)

4 minute - Crazy
Placebo - Nancy Boy


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 18, 2015)

"In This Boat Together" -The Frames


----------



## Cam1 (Feb 18, 2015)

"Uptown Funk"-Bruno Mars
"Lips Are Movin'"-Meghan Trainor
"Take Me to Church"-Hozier
"Carousel"-Melanie Martinez
"Leavong California"-Maroon 5

- - - Post Merge - - -

"Thnks fr th Mmrs"-Fall Out Boy


----------



## tokkio (Feb 18, 2015)

sober by childish gambino


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Feb 18, 2015)

Fleetwood Mac- Rhiannon


----------



## Lady Timpani (Feb 18, 2015)

Not a song, but I've been listening to a lot of Purity Ring lately. I need to buy their album(s when the new one comes out). I really like them!


----------



## leenaby (Feb 19, 2015)

Can I list more than one? Here's four I like at the moment:


Infinite H's Pretty
Pay No Mind by Madeon ft. Passion Pit
Display by Perfume
Shake That Brass by Amber
.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh. My. Gosh. California Girls by The Beach Boys. I am OBSESSED with that song. I've been obsessed with it and have listened to it like 50 times a day since a year ago... I don't think it'll ever go away. It's just so happy and upbeat and ugh I don't know why but for some reason I just love it!!! <3


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

Baby Soul's "Stranger" ft. Wheesung


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 19, 2015)

I've had The Book by Sheryl Crow on my mind a lot these last few days.  Have no idea why.


----------



## Sanaki (Feb 19, 2015)

Worlds Apart - Seven Lions. Reminds me of good times on tera lol


----------



## Paranoid (Feb 19, 2015)

Ludo's _Skeletons On Parade_. 
The band's vocalist has a voice that reminds me of one of my favorite characters, and in this song especially.


----------



## Franny (Feb 19, 2015)

currently obsessed with steam powered giraffe's cover of cellophane by sia. omfg. i love it.


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

back to earth by steve aoki!!

love you steve!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> "Uptown Funk"-Bruno Mars
> "Lips Are Movin'"-Meghan Trainor
> "Take Me to Church"-Hozier
> "Carousel"-Melanie Martinez
> ...



i love uptown funk.. oh my gosh its so relatable when u live in uptown nyc....

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokkio said:


> sober by childish gambino



hope you dont mind... but will u marry me??? because gambino is bae


----------



## Improv (Feb 19, 2015)

Up - Olly Murs


----------



## Saylor (Feb 19, 2015)

Constant Conversations by Passion Pit! It gets stuck in my head every once in awhile.


----------



## Joy (Feb 19, 2015)

Sam Smith: I'm Not the Only one

Bruno Mars- Uptown Funk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> "Uptown Funk"-Bruno Mars
> "Lips Are Movin'"-Meghan Trainor
> "Take Me to Church"-Hozier
> "Carousel"-Melanie Martinez
> ...





Ohhh man that song brings back memories<3


----------



## ecclesi-uh (Feb 20, 2015)

The Against the Current and Set it Off cover of "Uptown Funk"

I love the song originally but Cody Carson blows my mind


----------



## Balverine (Feb 20, 2015)

"The dirt whispered" by Rise Against *w*
They are my favorite band, and every one of their songs are amazing.


----------



## geico (Feb 20, 2015)

pay no mind.

i mean, madeon and passion pit collaborating? thats a match made in heaven, and you can tell. seriously. it's damn good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually madeon has been on my mind a lot lately because i cant stop humming "the city" by him either.... oh god what have you done to me you musically apt frenchman....


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 21, 2015)

kokuhaku biyori desu/it's confession weather *__* too much love live for me lol


----------



## MakotoOkinawa (Feb 21, 2015)

Kyary Pamyu Pamyu - Tsukema Tsukeru
2NE1 - 내가 제 자라가 (I am the best)


----------



## Ashtot (Feb 21, 2015)

Saylor said:


> Constant Conversations by Passion Pit! It gets stuck in my head every once in awhile.








Not sure if you're into this kind of stuff but they did the vocals for this song that came out last week. Been listening to it a bit.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Feb 21, 2015)

Julian's new stuff after The Strokes is amazing as well, and this single proves it.
It's hella weird, but in a good way.


----------



## boujee (Feb 21, 2015)

This


----------

